# My first portraits/fashion



## AlejandroHernandez (Nov 4, 2007)

OK so i got a Canon 350D recently and a monolight kit but i don't have any external flash and/or the hotshoe to pc adapter so the only thing i could do was to use the modeling lights as the lighting haha. Lighting is weak, lots of shadows here and there, i only had a 150watts bulb on each light (there were 2, a keylight and a backlight). I also had a bad time in photoshop with the Liquify tool because the female model wasn't too skinny.

So here they are. Keep in mind that i'm only 15 years old with almost no notion about fashion photography and this is the first time in my life i do a photoshoot.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

My honest advice...get something to trigger the strobe(s) and then start over. #1 is way underexposed, #2 is totally out of focus, and #3 is just too soft.
Then again, you didn't need me to tell you that, did you? 

I don't mean to sound overly harsh here, but why bother even shooting the photos when you know that they aren't going to turn out well with just the modeling lamp? Further than that, after you shoot them with just the modeling lamp and they don't turn out well, why post them? The poses are decent, and the positioning of the lights is good for someone in your position. But you know they aren't good shots. Get the rest of the equipment that you need.


----------



## craig (Nov 4, 2007)

I like your style, but making excuses for your work is the wrong approach. A million lighting situations will be at hand. The key is too determine which one is yours.

Love & Bass


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> My honest advice...get something to trigger the strobe(s) and then start over. #1 is way underexposed, #2 is totally out of focus, and #3 is just too soft.
> Then again, you didn't need me to tell you that, did you?
> 
> I don't mean to sound overly harsh here, but why bother even shooting the photos when you know that they aren't going to turn out well with just the modeling lamp? Further than that, after you shoot them with just the modeling lamp and they don't turn out well, why post them? The poses are decent, and the positioning of the lights is good for someone in your position. But you know they aren't good shots. Get the rest of the equipment that you need.


Cause not everybody can afford to get the equipment whenever they need them, Max.

It's good practice, I'm just not sure about exhibiting them.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 4, 2007)

sync cords are $20. That's all you need.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I don't mean to sound overly harsh here, but why bother even shooting the photos when you know that they aren't going to turn out well with just the modeling lamp? Further than that, after you shoot them with just the modeling lamp and they don't turn out well, why post them? The poses are decent, and the positioning of the lights is good for someone in your position. But you know they aren't good shots. Get the rest of the equipment that you need.



Because maybe that is just what the OP wanted to hear. Just like me the other day who posted a pic which was trash composition and just wanted to hear what people though of the PS effect.

Although I think in the last one the lights may be too close to the subject. His left side is very hot and it falls off very quickly. May just be over exposed slightly too.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Cause not everybody can afford to get the equipment whenever they need them, Max.
> 
> It's good practice, I'm just not sure about exhibiting them.




Aww, you and your poor bleeding heart. That is absolutely absurd.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Because maybe that is just what the OP wanted to hear. Just like me the other day who posted a pic which was trash composition and just wanted to hear what people though of the PS effect.
> 
> Although I think in the last one the lights may be too close to the subject. His left side is very hot and it falls off very quickly. May just be over exposed slightly too.



I've gotta disagree. This is not any more an accurate gauge of one's abilities with real lights than using a pinhole body cap is an accurate gauge of one's ability to select an appropriate focal length lens.


----------



## AlejandroHernandez (Nov 4, 2007)

Well i posted them because i obviously need opinion, I didn't notice that second one was out of focus. And the problem with the adapter is that i can't find it here in my country so need to order it again from B&H and it's just a long process. 
Well thank you all for the comments, so far i think i have to get modeling lights with more wattage until i buy the adapter.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

What kind of strobes are they?


----------



## AlejandroHernandez (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> What kind of strobes are they?



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/402654-REG/Impact__2_Monolight_Kit_.html


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

What country are you in?


----------



## AlejandroHernandez (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> What country are you in?



Venezuela, that's south america. I think "photography" stores only sell external flashes (very expensive here), other than that is just a photo studio.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

lol I know where Venezuela is. I have several friends from Caracas. You might have other options if you order from other parts of Central or South America as opposed to the US. Have you looked into ordering from Argentina or Brazil?


----------



## Mike Jordan (Nov 4, 2007)

People that like to be "brutally honest" as they say, are usually just rude people that don't know how to provide constructive critisizum. And when they are rude, they think it hides the fact that they really didn't say anything worth listening to in the first place. 

For your first time and having to use the modeling lights, you didn't do bad at all. I've seen a lot worse from people that have been using their equipment a lot longer. 

A couple of things to keep in mind next time. If you have your camera on autofocus, the lights may not be providing enough light for it to focus properly. Or you may be using all your focus points and the camera is selecting a point that is the best lit rather than the one you want. Put your  camera into single point focus with just the center point active. That will let you focus where you put the center of your lens and not let the camera pick the spot.  If you focus on the eyes and hold the shutter button half way down, it will lock the focus and then you can compose your shot. You can also manually adjust your focus if you need to tweak it while you hold the shutter button half way down. 

The other thing is to raise your lights up another foot or not have them point down so much. Notice how you have the shoulder's lit on the 3 of the girl? And the ones with out glasses, you don't have any lights going into the eyes.  

Until you get your hotshoe to PC adapter, you might want to bring your background light up front and use it for a fill light. That will help lower the contrast between the main side and shadow side as you have on the boy. 

Keep practicing and keep learning what works and what doesn't and why. The more you learn, the better you will get. And there are people that can help and teach without being rude or brutal at it.

Mike


----------



## jols (Nov 4, 2007)

Mike Jordan said:


> People that like to be "brutally honest" as they say, are usually just rude people that don't know how to provide constructive critisizum. And when they are rude, they think it hides the fact that they really didn't say anything worth listening to in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlejandroHernandez (Nov 4, 2007)

thank you mike and jols, that was very helpful. Of course i need to practice i'm just starting.

By the way, will any hotshoe to pc adapter work with my lights? The brand is impact and the camera is canon. Does only 1 adapter fire the 2 of them?
like this http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/133218-REG/Medalight_PGHSPC_Hot_Shoe_to_PC.html

I'm going to order it as soon as i get response from you.


----------



## Mike Jordan (Nov 4, 2007)

In most cases, yes, any hotshoe to PC adapter will work in your Canon.  You might want to pick up a 15' or so long PC cord as well. It's always handy to have a longer one in case you want to move both your lights away from where you are shooting.  

If your flashes have a built in slave in them, then yes, you only need to connect to one of them. With the slave turned on, the flash from the one you are connected to will fire the other light. It does it so quickly that to your camera they will look like a single flash. 

At some point when you need it and can afford it, you might want to look into getting wireless remotes like the Pocket Wizards. This will let you shoot without having a cable connected between your camera and flash. 

Mike


----------



## AlejandroHernandez (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, i've just ordered the adapter with the 15' cable, thanks.

The other thing was out of my budget.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 20, 2007)

ahaha yes.  pocketwizards...
They're out of almost everyone's budget unless they are making money at it.

I'm looking at the same kit you bought, except the one with the case which is only 20 bucks more I think.  Hopefully it's a good kit...woulda been nice to see your results with the actual flash...ahaha.  Oh well.  You didn't do too bad with just the modeling lights, to be honest.  You obviously know they aren't awesome...but they're better than some have posted even with great lights.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 12, 2008)

are they able to go into slave mode? if so, trigger them with your on camera flash.


----------



## nossie (Jan 12, 2008)

> Keep in mind that *i'm only 15 years old* with almost no notion about fashion photography and *this is the first time in my life* i do a photoshoot.


 


MaxBloom said:


> My honest advice...get something to trigger the strobe(s) and then start over. #1 is way underexposed, #2 is totally out of focus, and #3 is just too soft.
> Then again, you didn't need me to tell you that, did you?
> 
> I don't mean to sound overly harsh here, but why bother even shooting the photos when you know that they aren't going to turn out well with just the modeling lamp? Further than that, after you shoot them with just the modeling lamp and they don't turn out well, why post them? The poses are decent, and the positioning of the lights is good for someone in your position. But you know they aren't good shots. Get the rest of the equipment that you need.


 
Max that's an asshole's reponse and you're the first to take a tantrum when someone fails to throw a bouquet at your efforts. In fact I'm sure only an asshole would give that answer to a 15yr old first newbie. For a first effort from a lad that's only 15 I think that's a great attempt and bar a few small technical issues that he could have fixed if he wasn't so enthusiastic rushing to hear from fellow shooters I'd say he's on his way to giving you a run for your money but without the attitude. In fact if I ignore the tech end he's done nicer work than I've actually seen from you.



craig said:


> I like your style, but making excuses for your work is the wrong approach. A million lighting situations will be at hand. The key is too determine which one is yours.


First attempt, only 15 = excuses? BS Craig.



Mike Jordan said:


> People that like to be "brutally honest" as they say, are usually just rude people that don't know how to provide constructive critisizum. And when they are rude, they think it hides the fact that they really didn't say anything worth listening to in the first place........


Fair play Mike. :thumbup:


*Alejandro it's a great first effort* despite the handicap of not having pro gear. You didn't have a great success but you did many things right. Mostly you got to work and you posted for help and opinions.
A second look at the photographs shows some mistakes. You have good ideas but you need to work harder with focusing and depth of field.

A secondary lesson you'll learn here is that people will be down right negative towards you for no good reason but still you must listen to them fairly too (unfortunately). [_I don't think knocking a young person's confidence is constructive_]

Last thing... you can get cheapo wireless triggers like these that I have http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250189546800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

Keep up the good work! 
I look forward to seeing more shots from you soon.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

(sorry in a rush now, gotta dash)


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 12, 2008)

For someone who hasn't shot fashion, I certainly think you have a good eye for the posing.  I like 'em!

Is there anyway to bounce that flash?  Get it in close, and then bounce it off a wall?  Maybe even build a jimmied softbox with a white sheet?

One thing, have your model look into the reflected light. *like she is in the second and the fourth*

Another thing I noticed is your dof is really shallow.  That's fine, but focus that puppy right between the eyes, on the upper tip of the nose, and try to keep the face on a plane even with your camera.
That will help I think.

Anyhoo, I hope it's sunny and warm were you are!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghpham (Jan 12, 2008)

good posing I'd say for a 15 yr. old...Heck even better posing than me at my old age LOL.  hmmm....I wonder if those are are too soft because you shot in low light and handheld?  You could try a tripod, open your lens wider.  Next time you post, perhaps you could add in your camera settings as well as that will be helpful.  

Keep it up.  Looking forward to see more pics from you.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

Ignore the a**holes!!
I think they are great for the first time. And i do agree with the fact that using the strobes will make things a lot easier. 


Oh yes and there is a difference between being 'brutally honest' and just an a**hole. 

And no one cares if you are having a bad day. Get over it and go back to constructive criticism. 

Thank you.
*steps off soapbox*


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 12, 2008)

I just reread your first post, and I swear, I didn't even noticed you had used the liquify, so it looks plenty good to me, and I'm a liquify freak!
That's a really hard tool to get used to, but it looks like you did a good job.  I went back and looked for telltale signs of it's use, but didn't see any at all.
Thumbs up my man!

(And yes, you will get some mean comments around here from time to time, but if someone gets on your nerves alot, just put them on ignore, and viola, your day just got a whole lot better.....PS, if it sounds like crap, it usually is.  
Again, good job.  I wish I could get my son interested in the family business.
You are off to a good start.  Keep shooting, and keep posting.
Hugs!


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the lighting, when you'll be able to trigger, is spot on.  We won't know for sure 'til you show us some shots when you're able...but these look promising.  On the last photo, I would have tried to liquefy her armpit a bit...it's a little unattractive with the tiny rolls.  You can get wireless triggers on ebay for pretty cheap.  I've heard things about the Cactus V2 triggers.  For studio work they're fine...once in a while they either don't fire, or they fire when you didn't command them to...but for less then $20 what do you want?  Also, you could get synch cables, or you could make your own.  There's some good stuff at strobist.com for making cheap DIY synch cables...just do a little digging on that site, you'll learn a ton.


----------

